# Bearded Dragon has lost a lot of teeth...



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi I have posted on many other forums as I am very worried and upset about what has happened to my beardie recently. I have not had much feedback elsewhere so I have come here in order to get as many opinions as possible.

My 2 yr old beardie does not have a full set of teeth. I don't know how long he has been like this because I only just noticed the missing teeth recently when he was gaping. He had previously been chewing on a branch on his log so I don't know if that may have caused damage.

There is a very noticable gap in his bottom row of teeth on the right side. It looks as if at least 4 teeth are missing there. There looks to be no teeth missing on the other side although some of the teeth there don't look the best (1 or 2 very small looking ones)...

Why and how did this happen!! I'm so frustrated because I cannot find any other case of a beardie with less than perfect teeth, let alone missing ones!! I just cant understand!!!! Can anyone tell me what is going on and how this might of happened!!? Literally every pet I have ever owned throughout my life has had problems/imperfections and I am just sick of it at this stage. I thought for the first time I had an animal that I could be proud of and admire but now history is repeating itself.. The teeth don't grow back so he's like this forever... I just can't bear having to constantly feel sorry for every pet I own.. 

Thanks for you feedback on this. I really do need as much opinions and suggestions as possible.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hi owen.

is his diet ok?
do you supplement with calcium? calcium is for strong bones and teeth.
also hard food items to chew on keep the teeth clean and strong.
what do you feed him and how long have you had him?

assuming you dont wack him in the face he shouldnt lose teeth unless they are weak already.
did you say he was chewing on a branch? why do you think this was?
what type of wood was it?
maybe he was after missing minerals and vitamins in the wood? and hurt himself [erm..multiple times]
how do his gums look? are they very red? or even ******? any mucus on them atall? any odour?


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> hi owen.
> 
> is his diet ok?
> do you supplement with calcium? calcium is for strong bones and teeth.
> ...


Hi, thanks for the quick response. I'll try answer all of it.

I kept him on the calcium suplement up till he was about 1yr old. I have not used that at all since. I never thought about that being the cause. Should I start dusting with it again!? I didnt think I needed to continue with it constantly. 

I feed him crickets obviously. For fruit+veg I give him a mix of carrots, grape, lettuce, apple, raspberries and tomato occasionally.

I've had him since he was weeks old. So from the beginning really. He has always acted alert and healthy.. I treat him very well and I'm certainly not rough with him.

I'm not sure what type of wood the branch is. I don't know why he was chewing it. I guess it may have looked like a prey item to him. His gums look 100% normal. No bleeding, mucus, nothing. 

So what do you think? If it is a nutritional problem, do you think there is a chance of the teeth eventually growing if I solve the problem??


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I reckon he was chewing the wood as he is trying to get some minerals, has he got any rocks in the viv?

Theyt should have the supplements throughout their lives, so I would advise getting him back on colacium and vitemin powders


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Crownan said:


> I reckon he was chewing the wood as he is trying to get some minerals, has he got any rocks in the viv?
> 
> Theyt should have the supplements throughout their lives, so I would advise getting him back on colacium and vitemin powders


Okay I will go and buy some as soon as possible and get him back on it. I never new it was this important.. I still have some left from 2 yrs ago but I guess that would have expired by now?

No rocks at all in with him. 

So is there a chance his teeth will recover if I get him back on the suplement!?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh calcium powder on either his veg or live food [or half as much, on both] 
3-5 times a week and multivits like nutrobol twice a week should give him all he needs.

Livefood UK Ltd.

Livefood UK Ltd.

have a look for the teeth, knowing if its been gradul or all in one go may well..it may not help but erm..it might shed soem light.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i dont believe the teeth will grow back no... anybody know about tooth loss in beardies???

but being supplemented with the correct vits and calcium will reduce the chance of future problems and keep him healthy.

do you gutload your insects?
IF NOT then he is prolly siffering from atleast mild calcium and vit deficency and he should be supplemented as of asap regardless of whether you intend to keep him or not for his lasting healths sake.


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> i dont believe the teeth will grow back no... anybody know about tooth loss in beardies???
> 
> but being supplemented with the correct vits and calcium will reduce the chance of future problems and keep him healthy.
> 
> ...


I can't believe I messed up this bad... 

Yes I have always been gutloading his crickets.


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry or double posting.

So is my beardie in danger of getting seriously ill now due to the long period without the suplement!??? Or is it even to late!? He has never shown any signs of weakness. I'm so damn stupid to have allowed this to happen... If I start him on them tomorrow will he be alright!?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

nah man he may be fine.
if he has been atleast getting decent quality food then he may be ok..
although the tooth loss sugests soem probs lol
if you can afford a vet check up to save argument id go for that mate but wouldnt panic if your beardie seems well.
I certainely hadnt hoped to worry you.
why have you not joined this forum before? where do you usually go to talk reps if you do?

do you just have the one beardie mate? where are you located? uk i assume?


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

There are no herp vets anywhere near me and I don't know of any at all. I will definately seek one out now though. 

I'm in Dublin, Ireland actually.

And yes just the one beardie. And my first... which is why I'm so devastated with even the teeth loss... As I said I really wanted to have a healthy pet.. for once.. I will stick with him though as I've grown attatched to him.

And don't worry youself about making me worried. I'm glad you were honest. I don't know what would become of my beardie in the future if you hadn't of informed me of the suplement. I'm going to take immediate action on that. I appreciate it.

Any further advice/opinions would be greatly appreciated. I need all I can get.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i cant see it being anyhting other than a calcium shortage but if he isnt ill to notice i reckon he will be fine dude so thats the good news.


come on peeps, more opinions and members in dublin..im certain we have some...recomend a vet?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

Reptile Veterinarians In Ireland

Peter Mac Mahon, MRCVS
Priory Veterinary Hospital
513 Main Street
Tallaght
Dublin 24
Ireland
Tel: (01) 4516577
-----------------------------------------
_Dublin 18_Veterinary Clinic 
Mr. James Walsh
Kill Lane, Foxrock, Dublin 18,Ireland

_Tel: 2895335 Fax: 2898731_
-----------------------------------------
from livefoods vets list

Herp Vet Connection


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Reptile Veterinarians In Ireland


Thanks a bunch for that. I appreciate it. Not too far away. I'll definately contact them in the week. Hopefully they will put my worries to rest. Hopefully.

Thanks again.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

An X-ray will show how much calcium deficiency he's suffering from in his bones - that will help decide on how much and often you need to suppliment to get him back to a good state of bone density.

I personally would get an x-ray done as you can cause them serious health issues overdoing the calcium so a baseline would be helpful, good luck with him.


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Guys I have managed to snap some shots while he was gaping so now you can have a look for yourselves. 


















Please let me know what you think of it. Is it as bad/worse than you thought? I think it might be rickets!!! 

I have started him back on the suplement today by the way. I had to give him the leftover stuff I had since I got him. I am anxiously waiting for the damn pet shop to open. When it does I will be buying a fresh tub. And much needed crickets.

Here's a close up.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

teeth should grow back. a good study on lizard supplements/Ca-Phos-U.V. will be of great help to you in the future. i'm glad it isn't too serious yet. proper supplements, gut loaded insects, veggies and lighting and he should live a long, good life!:no1:


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice beardie love the citrus colour to the beard he looks happy enough keep on with the suppliments and im sure a few missing teeth will not hinder him in the slightest.: victory:


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks. Relieving words. I just picked up a fresh tub of the calcium/vitamin suplement today. Only thing is, they didnt have their best stuff in stock so they gave a small container of this 'T-Rex' brand stuff. It's confusing me now because instead of powder it's all large white grains. It says to sprinkle on 'moistened' food.. Should I just crush them into powder and use them on the crickets?


----------



## rob1468 (Sep 21, 2007)

if you cant get pure calcium get a cuttlefish bone and crush that into powder its the same as the pure calcium untill you can get some calypso , as for the t-rex stuff just mist the veg and sprinkle some on some is better than none lol 
rob


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

rob1468 said:


> if you cant get pure calcium get a cuttlefish bone and crush that into powder its the same as the pure calcium untill you can get some calypso , as for the t-rex stuff just mist the veg and sprinkle some on some is better than none lol
> rob


Okay so I can put in on the veg then. I rang up the pet shop just then and they said I can actually put it on the crickets. I just need to crush it up. 

So better on the fruit+veg, or the crickets? Sorry I just really want to be clear before I begin this. When I was doing this before I dusted the crickets once a day. For adults it's 3-4 times a week right?


----------



## rob1468 (Sep 21, 2007)

owen88 said:


> Okay so I can put in on the veg then. I rang up the pet shop just then and they said I can actually put it on the crickets. I just need to crush it up.
> 
> So better on the fruit+veg, or the crickets? Sorry I just really want to be clear before I begin this. When I was doing this before I dusted the crickets once a day. For adults it's 3-4 times a week right?


put it on both , and i dust mine 6 out of 7 days with calcium and then use nutrabol on the 7th day 
hope this helps 

rob


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks. I will start tomorrow.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats a nice looking beardie mate.
I gave you links to calcium and multivits i think.

dont know about the things your talking about having to crush up though but as long as its pure calcium then itll do... odd though.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Just one thing,one of mine has just started to chew on the plastic plants while we were watching, i wasnt too concerned until i saw the damage he had done to the plant which was a really *hard* plastic he basically ruined it. He hasnt damaged his teeth but i could see how he could if this bacame a habit,,just a thought.


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> thats a nice looking beardie mate.
> I gave you links to calcium and multivits i think.
> 
> dont know about the things your talking about having to crush up though but as long as its pure calcium then itll do... odd though.


I'm glad you all think he looks healthy. And yeah the guys at the pet shop said this stuff is as good as their usual supplement (which was out of stock).. It does look a bit tacky I have to say, but I managed with it today. Just crushed up a t-spoon full of it, threw the crickets into a plastic bag, and put the powder on them (shaking it around of course).

And yeah mate you did give me links to supplement. I will see about ordering some stuff from there. It was easier and quicker at time though to go to my local shop. And was quite urgent to get him on the calcium. Hopefully this supplement is doing the job for now though.

Think it's okay to keep him on the supplement once a day, or should I give it to him every other day?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

id go for once a day for the minute..
but does he eat insects everyday? I know our adults tend to not eat everyday, about veg 5 out of 7 and insects prolly 2 in 7 days.

Have to play it by ear really i think.


----------



## owen88 (Dec 26, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> id go for once a day for the minute..
> but does he eat insects everyday? I know our adults tend to not eat everyday, about veg 5 out of 7 and insects prolly 2 in 7 days.
> 
> Have to play it by ear really i think.


Oh yeah, he never turns down the crickets. Goes for them everyday.

Even though he ate well today, I noticed he's been breathing quite heavily. Not so much fast, just deep breaths. Even now when he's sleeping. I'm hoping it's nothing..


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

it may be nothing but deep breathing can be a first sign of a respitory infection.
make sure the viv is dry and not at all humid or damp.
and that the basking spot is correct, 100-110 degrees minimum is ok for adult beardies although i always have a 120 ish available but thats irrelevant lol

so you say he takes crickets every day?
just lightly dusting all crickets should be fine.
if he usually eats half his veg for instance then a light dusting on that too is good.

you wana go for as instructed on the bottle... liek a pinch [i know thats not much to go on lol] per kilo of animal... so prolly half a pinch as your beardie prolly weighs about 500grams. that should be the amount he takes in on the days he is supplemented.


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

another thing I like to do is put cuttle fish in the viv if he likes chewing the calcium is good for them and he still gets to chew something thats quite soft and the calcium dissolves in the stomach for all the people who are about to throw the impaction warning. Yes you know who you all are LOL: victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Carpet viper...
nobody would mention impaction for calcium...seen as how we dust food with calcium.
however...chunks of cuttle fish like hard chunks of anything could cause a problem.

also cuttlefish arent pure calcium, they have loads of other nasty crap in them from what they pick up in the ocean and stuff.
i think [random quote]
_The main chemical constituents of cuttlebone are calcium carbonate, sodium chloride, calcium phosphate, magnesium salts and an abundance of micro-trace elements._
_cuttlefish bone is relatively poorly absorbed_,

however there isnt too much conclusive statements.
and as far as for chewing goes... well guess it would work for that but how many ppls beardies usually do that do you think?
and is the beardie chewing on the cuttlefish bone cos it needs something to chew on and they use it..or because theres a cuttlefish bone in the viv and they decide to chew it?


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> Carpet viper...
> nobody would mention impaction for calcium...seen as how we dust food with calcium.
> however...chunks of cuttle fish like hard chunks of anything could cause a problem.
> 
> ...


Wow scathing attack the impaction crew was a joke seeing as everytime somebody posts its either MBD or impaction. I aggree calcium powder is best but if the beardie wants to chew better to be something good than plastic plants or sticks that cant be digested.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats cos they seem to be the 2 things that a new keeper going on bad advice subjects thier animals to.
but yeh i know what your sayin on that.


----------

